# Log splitter



## BradleyS (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking into buying a log splitter (gas)

I have been reading info from websites and dealers/MFGs. 

I will be probably splitting less than 10 cords a year. I have been guilty of over buying in the past.

So far online the Iron & Oak and Oregon lines look good. 

Any info on what to look for and/or recommendations


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 21, 2014)

I've _heard_ I & O is pretty reliable.....I think it's what all the rental companies around here use, and they take a beating


----------



## scooby074 (Mar 21, 2014)

If I was buying it would be Splitfire http://www.split-fire.com/


----------



## byQ (Mar 21, 2014)

If money wasn't a big obstacle I would get a Super Split. This is one of those weighted flywheel type of log splitters. They will split about twice as much wood as a typical log splitter (in the same amount of time). And they are in your general area too - Bridgewater, MA. I have a small horizontal type but I wish.......
http://www.supersplit.com/


----------



## Jags (Mar 21, 2014)

Iron and Oak has a long history of being quality machines (pro grade), but be aware that they have been recently sold.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 21, 2014)

scooby074 said:


> If I was buying it would be Splitfire http://www.split-fire.com/




Just like all other splitter ads, they sure do a great job on nice straight grained pieces!  I wish the splitter companies would show just how good their product handles big ol' gnarly twisted knotty crotchy chunks!!


----------



## BradleyS (Mar 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> Iron and Oak has a long history of being quality machines (pro grade), but be aware that they have been recently sold.


 
Thanks for your reply. I like the design of the horizontal Iron& Oak models.

I checked out that spit-fire website and there design differences.

I have a question on all the I-beam splitter designs using some form of mechanical clamp that slides along the side of the I-beam.

Does this wear over time and tend to sharpen the edge of the I-beam like they claim on the spit-fire website? Also can this be greased to prevent?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just bought and Iron and Oak 20 ton vertical / horizontal.. powered by a Honda motor. I have to pick it up tomorrow. I've used this model before and absolutely loved it, you get all the benefits of horizontal splitting and if the log is to heavy stand her up to vertical..the cycle time is about 8 seconds, which is quick enough for me since I very rarely have and helping hand, the Honda motor just sips gas, plus it is very reliable. I'll post pics after getting tomorrow.


----------



## Jags (Mar 21, 2014)

BradleyS said:


> Does this wear over time and tend to sharpen the edge of the I-beam like they claim on the spit-fire website? Also can this be greased to prevent?



This has never been an issue that I have heard of.  I have heard the question, but never anybody confirming it has happened.  After being on this site for years as well as other places if it was an issue, it would have been brought up by now.

There is a lube - don't lube debate also, but unless you use a dry lube I wouldn't worry about it.  I use nothing and have split many cords on my home built and it shows no issues.


----------



## Jags (Mar 21, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> I just bought and Iron and Oak 20 ton vertical / horizontal..


Keep an eye on the control valve for early leaks.  That was the latest issue I have heard.  It really isn't an I&O issue but more a supplier issue for the valve.  It seems as though a batch of the valves had problems (it was happening on other makes as well).  They may have worked out the problem by now.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 21, 2014)

BradleyS said:


> Looking into buying a log splitter (gas)
> 
> I have been reading info from websites and dealers/MFGs.
> 
> ...



There are several splitters that could fit your bill. Perhaps the lowest cost would be the Huskee line and there are many here that have them. Before the Huskee, we bought an MTD, 20 ton, with a Briggs & Stratton 5 hp engine. Have split somewhere around 300 cord of wood with it and have been very happy. Total repair cost to date is $0.00. The engine is perhaps on its last leg but it has served us well so far. It now uses some oil but still runs and splits all we need split. If I remember correctly we paid somewhere around $800 for it back in the 80's.


----------



## scooby074 (Mar 21, 2014)

yooperdave said:


> Just like all other splitter ads, they sure do a great job on nice straight grained pieces!  I wish the splitter companies would show just how good their product handles big ol' gnarly twisted knotty crotchy chunks!!



They'll handle the twisty stuff just fine! The knife works to slice as opposed to brute force

Before I built my splitter, we used to rent a Splitfire 3255. Its a really good, well made splitter!


----------



## scooby074 (Mar 21, 2014)

BradleyS said:


> Thanks for your reply. I like the design of the horizontal Iron& Oak models.
> 
> I checked out that spit-fire website and there design differences.
> 
> ...



I have never seen this on any I beam types.  I have seen burrs turned up from the pusher that can be a bit sharp.  Maybe if it had a ton of wear it might get sharp along the edge but I doubt it.


----------



## BradleyS (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Kennyp, looking forward for your feedback on the I&O 20 ton splitter.


----------



## ccmac (Mar 21, 2014)

I purchased a gently used "Brave" log splitter recently. It is made by the same company that makes Iron and Oak. This splitter is a 20 ton splitter and I was concerned about whether this Brave could split the big heavy narly hardwoods. I do not have that concern anymore. t really is massively built. The quality is so good with Brave splitters. The welds are superb. The steel is thick. I just love this thing and the kicker is it is near 20 years old. Circa late 90's. Even the briggs motor runs so well. If you can buy a used Brave or if you have the money for a new one then I would highly recommend them.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 21, 2014)

For only 10 cord a yr, any hydro will do fine for you. I just would not china out, and stay with anything American made. Made in America still means something in splitters.


----------



## 711mhw (Mar 21, 2014)

BradleyS said:


> Looking into buying a log splitter (gas)
> 
> 
> I have been guilty of over buying in the past.
> ...



With machinery, that is a good thing!


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 21, 2014)

Swisher 34 ton and 4way accessory works well for me...note PIne...not hardwoods.
Electric start and cold start feature.  8+ years no issues.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah I can't recommend one because I have the same splitter Backwoods Savage has and paid the same thing he did back in 1988. I would recommend it but it ain't been sold for a while now. 

But all things considered they are an engine, a pump and a ram. Not a space shuttle.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 22, 2014)

heard about the valve issues, also heard they changed there valve out with a new type of body, it was explained to me that the new valve is smaller, cheaper, and more reliable than there older type, this change occurred when the new company took over, I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Woodman37 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have the huskee 22 ton and had no complaints. Only thing with mine is make sure to operate it on a flat surface or else it may leak hydraulic fluid out of the relief port.


----------



## BradleyS (Mar 22, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah I can't recommend one because I have the same splitter Backwoods Savage has and paid the same thing he did back in 1988. I would recommend it but it ain't been sold for a while now.
> 
> But all things considered they are an engine, a pump and a ram. Not a space shuttle.


 
I agree. I want the best components available, but also affordable. I guess always looking for best bang for my buck.

I saw some 2 way splitters anyone have experience with these? Splitters that function in both directions.


----------



## scooby074 (Mar 22, 2014)

BradleyS said:


> I agree. I want the best components available, but also affordable. I guess always looking for best bang for my buck.
> 
> I saw some 2 way splitters anyone have experience with these? Splitters that function in both directions.



You mean like the Splitfire I posted about earlier

Its a VERY good machine. Made in Canada. Top (commercial) grade components, honda engines. They are the standard rental splitter here so that should tell you something. They are not cheap however, due to the components and build quality involved.

They are fast! Ive never rented one of the newer models that have the 4 way wedge. I can only imagine they are that much faster again.  Id say that at the end of the day, it would be almost as fast as those flywheel splitters, and a TON safer.


----------



## Robert V (Mar 22, 2014)

I built a 20 ton gas log splitter about 5 years ago and it works great. BUT if I had to do over I would have made it electric over hydraulic with a closed center hyd system so the motor doesn't run unless the ram is moving. I don't know if they make large frame electric splitters but I would not count one out. I usually split alone about 100 ft from my barn and after a long day of splitting my ears are ringing from the noise and my head is pounding from the fumes lingering around. Just seems to take a lot of enjoyment out of the deal. I cant listen to my kids play or take a quick break with out shutting down/restarting the splitter.  I have started splitting what can by hand and throwing the stubborn stuff aside to split with the gas splitter. Anyone else relate to this or am I just being a sissy???


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 22, 2014)

byQ said:


> If money wasn't a big obstacle I would get a Super Split. This is one of those weighted flywheel type of log splitters. They will split about twice as much wood as a typical log splitter (in the same amount of time). And they are in your general area too - Bridgewater, MA. I have a small horizontal type but I wish.......
> http://www.supersplit.com/



I would worry about the durability of these because of engaging that rack and pinion......it has got to be hard on those spur gear teeth.

My friends grandpa has a 22 ton husky, and I was thinking of getting something bigger.  Spent a day helping him cut and split.  He intentionally aimed at every crotch, knot, and twisted spot on that tree.  It split everything.

I have read that the more recent husky log splitters don't have as good of an engine as the older ones.......

The point of my post as a non-hydro user is this.....that day taught me that you don't need to spend the big bucks on a 37 ton splitter.

With that, I would go by user reviews (lots of folks make a 20 - 25 ton splitter, but not all of them will split 5+ cords for 10 years).



Robert V said:


> I don't know if they make large frame electric splitters but I would not count one out.



The only one I know of is ramsplitter, and I don't know that you would consider this "large frame"

20 ton
http://ramsplitter.com/horizontal-vertical-20-ton.html


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Mar 22, 2014)

10 cords? You need a splitter for that?


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 22, 2014)

I have hand split three cord since 2/1/14.  A little every day that it's nice out.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Mar 23, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> I have hand split three cord since 2/1/14.  A little every day that it's nice out.



I hand split a half cord or so today. It was hard work, but it was a lot of black locust. Split like butta. The white oak was a little harder. Some of those rounds were 30"+.


----------



## jrod770 (Mar 23, 2014)

I just bought a 28 ton Oregon, like you were thinking about in your first post.  So far so good, not a single complaint.  I was a former Supersplit owner/user, but after about 5 years of that, it was time for something better.  Supersplit is great for clear limbs/trunks with no branches or knots.  It will run circles around most splitters.  When it comes to the nasty stuff, It not so good, almost unusable.  After 2 weekends of use, my Oregon is not that much slower than the Supersplit.


----------



## xman23 (Mar 23, 2014)

Those links to different splitters were real neat. I hadn't seen them before. Unconventional designs, dual direction splitter and the fly wheel. Of course in there videos they split real well, but............

My questions about these machines.
What happens when the fly wheel machine gets into a knot and the wheel speed comes down. Where does the power come from. A hydro machine with dual speed automatically delivers huge power.

What about vertical operation! I'm a strong guy, but I have no desire to lift 18 inch long X  2' diameter oaks up onto the splitter bed. If your splitting 8" rounds, ok you may not need to go vertical. Then again you don't need a splitter.

Yes they were fast. They were splitting perfect wood, not stringy, no external or internal knots. When I split this kind of wood with the hydro the wedge goes into it a few inches and it's split, you reverse the ram and load the next round. Again you don't need a splitter, a maul is fine. Speed is nice, but the splitter will out work you. I run my hydro at half speed, and it's plenty fast.


----------



## jrod770 (Mar 23, 2014)

xman23 said:


> Those links to different splitters were real neat. I hadn't seen them before. Unconventional designs, dual direction splitter and the fly wheel. Of course in there videos they split real well, but............
> 
> My questions about these machines.
> What happens when the fly wheel machine gets into a knot and the wheel speed comes down. Where does the power come from. A hydro machine with dual speed automatically delivers huge power.
> ...




When the flywheel machine gets into a knot it may go through it after a couple of attempts or it may not.  Yes, they're quick on perfect wood, but you always have uglies and this design can't handle nasty, knotty, stringy would as good as a hydro can.  I owned a supersplit for 5 years and won't go back.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is another neat (horizontal only) that I was considering....
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394095_200394095

They have a video on that page (if you scroll down).

If you can heft everything onto the table, it would really speed up your work because it splits in both directions. 

The advantage of a hydro, but the speed of the supersplit (because it splits in both directions).




xman23 said:


> What about vertical operation! I'm a strong guy, but I have no desire to lift 18 inch long X 2' diameter oaks up onto the splitter bed. If your splitting 8" rounds, ok you may not need to go vertical. Then again you don't need a splitter.


And that's the reason that I stopped considering it


----------



## BradleyS (Mar 23, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Here is another neat (horizontal only) that I was considering....
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394095_200394095
> 
> They have a video on that page (if you scroll down).
> ...



I been looking into the Northern Tools website.


----------



## BradleyS (Mar 23, 2014)

Pennsyltucky Chris said:


> 10 cords? You need a splitter for that?


My wife actually got me an ax for Christmas. The Friskars X27. I enjoy it, but overall I think it's about my time management.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 24, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Here is another neat (horizontal only) that I was considering....
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394095_200394095
> 
> They have a video on that page (if you scroll down).
> ...




I looked at this splitter while I was in the Northern Tool store and felt that it was VERY light!  I think when you see one up close and in person, you will not be impressed.


----------



## scooby074 (Mar 24, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> The only one I know of is ramsplitter, and I don't know that you would consider this "large frame"
> 
> 20 ton
> http://ramsplitter.com/horizontal-vertical-20-ton.html



All kinds of electrics made in Europe, splitters and even processors. Some are even able to be run on either electric or gas depending on what you choose.  Not sure what their availability is here though

http://www.onlineaccount.de/growi-maschinenbau/cms/data/images/Growi_Englisch.pdf


yooperdave said:


> I looked at this splitter while I was in the Northern Tool store and felt that it was VERY light!  I think when you see one up close and in person, you will not be impressed.



Looks to me like the Northern is a chinese clone of the Splitfire.  Typical that it would be of much lower construction than the original. Patent must be up or they would (And should) have been sued. 

The original splitfire is a VERY solid and heavy unit.  I dont know of anyone who has complained that the splitfire hasnt lived up to expectations, either on this site, youtube or arboristsite.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 24, 2014)

I just can't see why everyone things they need a 37 ton splitter though......granted some of the 4 and 7 ton electric won't go through the ugly stuff, but that is 4 and 7 tons.

That 20 ton splitter from Northern will probably go through just about anything you can dream up for it.




scooby074 said:


> Looks to me like the Northern is a chinese clone of the Splitfire.


I am certain it is, since the concept is identical........

But from a big box store item, it has a ton of great reviews.  I almost thought about getting it, but found something else on craigslist that I might just have to have for an early birthday present.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 24, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> I just can't see why everyone things they need a 37 ton splitter though......granted some of the 4 and 7 ton electric won't go through the ugly stuff, but that is 4 and 7 tons.
> 
> That 20 ton splitter from Northern will probably go through just about anything you can dream up for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## KD0AXS (Mar 24, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> I just can't see why everyone things they need a 37 ton splitter though



I need a 37 ton splitter because my neighbor has a 36 ton splitter.  :D


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 24, 2014)

And in your case, a smaller splitter may well have not worked.  If you are dealing with the worst of the worst, then maybe.

But for me, I don't have any equipment, so anything I pick up has to be either lifted onto my truck bed or rolled onto my trailer.  So I am not picking up 3' diameter trees.  And even the hardest hard woods around here, a 22 ton splitter will go through the worst pieces.  Now, I am willing to be that stuff a logging company rejects may be a little worse than what I am picking up.

I mean I see people splitting green tulip poplar, 18" long, with a 37 ton splitter.......its a joke to me.


----------



## ironspider (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been through several cords with my ariens 22 ton. Great splitter and it was under a grand when using harbor freight coupon at HD. 

This "small" ariens is every bit as good as the 30+ ton rentals I've used.


----------



## HybridFyre (Mar 25, 2014)

ironspider said:


> I've been through several cords with my ariens 22 ton. Great splitter and it was under a grand when using harbor freight coupon at HD.
> 
> This "small" ariens is every bit as good as the 30+ ton rentals I've used.


Woah. They took a 20% harbor freight coupon at your Home Depot? I thought they only took Lowe's coupons?


----------



## BradleyS (Mar 25, 2014)

ironspider said:


> I've been through several cords with my ariens 22 ton. Great splitter and it was under a grand when using harbor freight coupon at HD.
> 
> This "small" ariens is every bit as good as the 30+ ton rentals I've used.


 
Cool, I did not know Home Depot honored Harbor Freight coupons.


----------



## Jags (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree that a 20/22 ton machine is just about all that most people need.  But understand...they won't split everything for everybody.  There is a reason that larger machines are made.  Reason number one:




The entire tree was like that.  It would have made a 20 ton whimper back to the garage.
Another, just for your enjoyment:



That is a 5" cylinder running at 2750 PSI in case you are wondering.


----------



## AK13 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll put in an endorsement for my little Ramsplitter. I have the H16 and it does everything that I need it to do. I wouldn't get too hung up on the tonnage ratings. I don't think there are any regulations and companies can claim whatever they wish to claim. I'd focus on getting something made in the US or Canada that is durable and well made.

The other brand that I was interested in was Timber Wolf, but they were just too pricey for me.

Edit: One more thing that I wanted to note is the cycle time stuff. I don't understand the obsession with cycle time. My spliltter works as fast as I can. I split a log and then the ram retracts while I am loading up the next log. And on larger splitters with long rams you don't have to retract it all the way if you don't need the full length and that saves time off the published cycle times also. 

My father told me to respect the machine and be thankful for the amount of work that it is doing for you and to take your time (and not lose any fingers!). So I try to keep that in mind and work at a fast but measured pace.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a chance to purchase a two year old HV-16 from ramsplitter for $500.  One of the tires needs to be replaced as it won't hold air.  It has the electric motor.

What does yours have (subaru, briggs, honda, or electric).

I like the idea of electric because I will split at home anyway, and it will mean less maintenance if I don't use it regularly.

I still plan on splitting some of the easier stuff by hand.


----------



## AK13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think that is a great deal. But make sure you have the power to support it where you want to split. I'd like an electric but the lack of portability and the fact that I would have had to have electrical work done to accommodate it was a deal breaker for me. It would be nice to have the quiet of the electric motor. 

Mine has the Honda engine. I couldn't be happier with it. Honestly, I don't know why you'd split much of anything by had once you have a splitter.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 26, 2014)

1 - for the exercise.  I am a desk jockey, so it gets me some exercise.

2 - I want a splitter for when I am backed up (like right now, I have 3 pallets full of rounds to split and more wood that needs collecting) and for really nasty stuff that can't be split without wedges.

I actually enjoy splitting by hand, and want to continue.  That is why I am interested in the electric splitter, because I have less maintenance concerns if I put it away for 8 months.

Gonna go talk to the guy tomorrow and take a few nasty pieces......if it will bust them, I will buy it.


----------



## ironspider (Mar 28, 2014)

BradleyS said:


> Cool, I did not know Home Depot honored Harbor Freight coupons.



It was very difficult to get them to honor it but I'm in sales and my bargaining experience paid off I guess.


----------



## JP11 (Mar 28, 2014)

BradleyS said:


> I been looking into the Northern Tools website.


Very happy with my honda powered Northern Tool splitter.


----------

